# "Mean Streets" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 26, 2018)

This  month's entries were all very well wrought, which pleases me beyond measure because I finally chose a prompt that did not suck, but our winning entry had that extra oomph that cannot be denied. Time for palm slamming, back patting, and every other act of appreciation one can think of to congratulate our winner, *Gumby *for her very deserving winning entry, *Lil' Cowboy*.

In addition to adding this month's Laureate to her already amazing collection, Gumby has the honor of selecting our next prompt. Go Gumby! because you have to choose all by yourself. Nah nah. 



Goodness gracious, sis, I'm not shy to say that I'm still drooling with envy over that piece. It is purrrrfect. The language, construction, metaphor, all intertwined to create an extremely solid work. Kudos for the win, I knew you had it as soon as I read that entry. Hugs for continuing excellence!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey! Hey! Well deserved! Congradulations!


----------



## andrewclunn (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice win, nice entry.  You got my vote.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 26, 2018)

Congrats Gumby was an awesome pome. And well done to everyone else who entered they were some fantastic poems submitted.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2018)

:applause::applause:
.................Bravo!!!! This poem will haunt me for a long, long time... as well it should. I have heard about Babies born addicted, but not like THIS... not in your words... not like this... Your imagery is outstanding, your skill... awesome... Congratulations...


----------



## Outsider (Jun 26, 2018)

Gumby:  I thought your poem was the best of the bunch.  I'm glad to see others agree.  Congratulations!


----------



## ned (Jun 26, 2018)

Well done Gumby - now, jitter baby.....


----------



## Gumby (Jun 26, 2018)

Goodness! Such sweet praise, I'm afraid my poor head will never come down from the clouds.:angel: Seriously though, thank you all for your kind words. 

Congratulations to all who entered this month! There were some really excellent poems! A special thanks to Chester's Daughter for choosing such a wonderful prompt! Well done!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 27, 2018)

Well done, Gumby.
Very close to home with this as I know a mother and daughter who were both addicted when daughter was born (now in her 30s).  Mother and daughter are both doing well  .


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 27, 2018)

Well done, Gumby! A well-deserved win. :champagne:


----------



## Darren White (Jun 27, 2018)

Gumby, that poem is just so fantastic. I'm noticing that I come back to it all the time to learn it by heart


----------



## Gumby (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you Phil and jen! Darren that's about the sweetest thing you could say to me. Thank you!


----------



## aj47 (Jun 27, 2018)

Excellent work.


----------

